# Where to find Sam Adams Triple Bock?



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

I have seen some threads with the Triple Bock. It looks interesting, I was wondering where it can be found to buy and how much it normally runs. I tried looking at the beer distributors but they had never heard of it. Is it even available in Pennsylvania? Thanks for any help.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Not sure about your area, but I still have a few bottles that I picked up for $4.50 each... Shoot me a PM if interested. :ss


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

I usually can find it in my refrigerator,


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

dstaccone said:


> I have seen some threads with the Triple Bock. It looks interesting, I was wondering where it can be found to buy and how much it normally runs. I tried looking at the beer distributors but they had never heard of it. Is it even available in Pennsylvania? Thanks for any help.


Well there is about half a bottle in my gut right now. Other than that, i would check some local alcohol stores. It runs about 3-6 bucks a bottle. If i run into some more, i will pick some up for you!!!

Joel


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> I usually can find it in my refrigerator,


That's convenient:r


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

ResIpsa said:


> I usually can find it in my refrigerator,


Should these be stored in a cool place or warm place? I read it should be served room temperature


----------

